# Australia State by State Quarantine on Hops Rhizomes



## Stu Brew (30/5/16)

Ok guys and gals! 

Its come to my attention that there seems to be some misconceptions about what a dormant hops rhizome is!? 

I just want to put this myth to rest once and for all. As far as I know we have federal quarantine of certain plant matter coming into the country. As for state to state its more local industry protections. Hops does not carry fruit fly larve. They like fruit juicy with sugars not essential oils like hops contains! 

I made this photo to demonstrate what the SA farming quarantine is about....fruit fly! Citrus and stone fruit....not hops! 

Cheers


Reference....here
http://www.quarantinedomestic.gov.au/destination-south-australia.html


----------



## sp0rk (30/5/16)

Can't import them into NSW/ACT from VIC or WA


----------



## Stu Brew (2/6/16)

sp0rk said:


> Can't import them into NSW/ACT from VIC or WA


Why?


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/16)

Stu Brew said:


> Why?


Because the site you linked says you can't


----------



## TheWiggman (2/6/16)




----------



## wynnum1 (2/6/16)

There are viral and other diseases one seed importer has stopped inporting tomato and pepper seed because of the cost.
There have been changes to the quarantine laws regarding tomato and pepper seed recently in that all seed now needs to be tested for several viral diseases that can adversely impact on tomato production. The cost of testing one variety of tomato or pepper seed is $3,500


----------



## CheekyPanda (3/6/16)

Internal quarantine within Australia is almost pointless. I could just as easily get a rhizome sent from VIC to SA and then on to myself in NSW as easily as just picking one up in a shop in Melbourne when down to watch football and then driving straight back up the Hume into NSW. 

Also to think that any plant growing in Wodonga is somehow immune to anything found in Albury or vice-versa is a little silly.


----------



## Yob (3/6/16)

https://www.plantvillage.org/en/topics/hop/diseases_and_pests_description_uses_propagation


----------



## Stu Brew (3/6/16)

wynnum1 said:


> There are viral and other diseases one seed importer has stopped inporting tomato and pepper seed because of the cost.
> There have been changes to the quarantine laws regarding tomato and pepper seed recently in that all seed now needs to be tested for several viral diseases that can adversely impact on tomato production. The cost of testing one variety of tomato or pepper seed is $3,500


Reference at all besides being shouty and apparently scary? Pepper is a tree and tomatoes are an annual.....not sure why anyone would bother trying to import it from else where.......and besides both of those plants are not in the same family as hops and not in the same family as each other.....thanks for the scare campaign input though.....


----------



## Stu Brew (3/6/16)

CheekyPanda said:


> Internal quarantine within Australia is almost pointless. I could just as easily get a rhizome sent from VIC to SA and then on to myself in NSW as easily as just picking one up in a shop in Melbourne when down to watch football and then driving straight back up the Hume into NSW.
> 
> Also to think that any plant growing in Wodonga is somehow immune to anything found in Albury or vice-versa is a little silly.


Exactly thats why we have 'border control' now.....or is that just for cocaine etc??? Sigh........


----------



## Stu Brew (3/6/16)

Yob said:


> https://www.plantvillage.org/en/topics/hop/diseases_and_pests_description_uses_propagation


Diseases and pests we dont have due to federal quarantine......  this is the issue we have none of the international diseases due to federal quarantine....unless HPA and hopswest know they have diseases....then this doesnt make a lot of sense to me. But I get that too since when does bureaucracy make sense?


----------



## hoppy2B (3/6/16)

Tomato and pepper are in the solanaceae family.


----------



## hoppy2B (3/6/16)

By pepper I am referring to capsicums/chilli. Most people would know that though.


----------



## Stu Brew (5/6/16)

hoppy2B said:


> By pepper I am referring to capsicums/chilli. Most people would know that though.


Yup. Still tyring to get to the bottom of this....maybe someone in NSW can contact what ever the agriculture department is called and ask?


----------



## CheekyPanda (5/6/16)

Stu Brew said:


> Yup. Still tyring to get to the bottom of this....maybe someone in NSW can contact what ever the agriculture department is called and ask?


Can do.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/16)

Stu Brew said:


> Yup. Still tyring to get to the bottom of this....maybe someone in NSW can contact what ever the agriculture department is called and ask?


Its not illegal to call NSW from SA and ask them yourself... B)


----------



## rogerdowling (23/8/16)

Hi All,

Did you get to the bottom of this? I've only just stumbled across this thread, but I'm sending some Rhizomes up north from Vic, so I've been looking into it and I believe I have the answers. I can post my findings if you're still interested?


Rog.


----------



## Feldon (23/8/16)

dodgy_rog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did you get to the bottom of this? I've only just stumbled across this thread, but I'm sending some Rhizomes up north from Vic, so I've been looking into it and I believe I have the answers. I can post my findings if you're still interested?
> 
> ...


Post away dodgy-rog. What did you find out?


----------



## rogerdowling (23/8/16)

Ok brew team,

So the people you need to get in touch with are Domestic Quarantine. Website: http://www.quarantinedomestic.gov.au/

On there, there are the basics, state by state. As you can imagine, hops rhizomes are not listed....

There is an email address on each state's page however and I fired off an email to both WA and NSW.

To their credit, they both responded within a day, and then once I'd gotten back to them, they responded again within the hour.

They had a few questions around Genus and Species, which the inter-web tells me are Humulus and H. Lupulus respectively.

The responses were as follows:

*NSW - no dramas, providing no soil*

_Hi Roger _

_Your rhizomes must be completely clean, free of soil (as in dirt from the ground)._
_Soil free rhizomes may be moved from VIC to NSW without certification._

_Regards Genevieve_


*WA - no deal*

_G’day Roger,_
_ The species is a permitted species, however the reason I asked the nursery supplying is WA requires certification for PCN freedom. Several nurseries are accredited but from a backyard I doubt you can get accredited. You can enquire with DPI Vic about getting PCN accredited. Until then you can’t meet our PCN import conditions, thus not allowed. WA spent 40 years monitoring and restricting land use of solanaceaeus crops after a detection of PCN and only a couple of years ago were able to illustrate eradication of PCN, the first time this has been achieved worldwide. We take PCN seriously._
_ As for NSW import conditions you need to contact DPI NSW._

_ Regards_
_ Paul_

_FYI - _PCN refers to a potato disease which we probably don't want to be sending to our friends over in WA. Info: http://agriculture.vic.gov.au/agriculture/pests-diseases-and-weeds/plant-diseases/vegetable/potato-diseases/potato-cyst-nematode


So really it looks like it's state by state, but so far it seems that WA is the only issue. I suspect sending zomes out of WA is all good (that's where mine came from in the first place!!).

The above is only good for Vic, for other states and destinations you would need to check, but as noted above, very easy to do.

So there you go, I hope that helps.

Rog.


----------



## rogerdowling (23/8/16)

Further to the above and to save confusion,

Just reading through the previous posts further and for what it's worth, I'm 99.9% sure rhizomes are not bulbs. Similar but different. 


Cheers.


----------

